# Aucun de vos reseaux préférés n'est disponible



## Fater (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite à un reset de ma Livebox 2, j'ai un petit soucis sur mon Macbook Pro lorsque je l'allume. 
Avant,  il me connectait à ma box automatiquement, mais maintenant il me met ce  message "aucun de vos réseaux préférés n'est disponible". Je dois donc sélectionner le réseaux  et cliquer sur rejoindre à chaque fois afin d'être connecté.

Comment faire pour qu'il se mette à nouveau "par défaut" comme c'était le cas avant ?

Ma version : Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4 et je suis en WiFi.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 une première chose à faire serait de supprimer la connexion existante et de la recréer :

- désactiver Wifi sur le MBP
- aller dans Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / Wifi, et supprimer la connexion.
- réactiver Wifi
- se connecter au réseau
- retourner dans Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / Wifi, et glisser la connexion en tête de liste


----------



## Fater (29 Août 2012)

Merci pour la réponse rapide 
J'ai pensé aussi à supprimer la connexion actuelle, seule soucis je ne vois pas comment ? Lorsque je vais dans les pref système > WiFi, je ne trouve rien qui me permet de supprimer ?
Je fais mes premiers pas sur MAC et ne suis pas encore bien familier...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Il faut sélectionner la connexion, et cliquer sur le signe "-" pour la supprimer 

Le signe "-" qui est à droite du signe "+".


----------



## Fater (29 Août 2012)

Je viens de suivre la procédure, mais hélas même soucis. Il me demande encore à chaque fois de "rejoindre la connexion" dès que je démarre le MAC


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Bon, niveau 2 alors...

Désactiver wifi.

Re-supprimer la connexion dans les Préf syst.

Ensuite tu vas dans Utilitaires / Trousseau d'accès.

- en haut à gauche  sélectionner "session".
- en bas à gauche "tous les éléments"
- cliquer sur l'en-tête de la colonne "type"
- rechercher la ligne "mot de passe de réseau Airport" correspondant à la connexion
- la sélectionner et la supprimer (Cmd + touche Suppr)

- cliquer en haut à gauche sur "système"
- cliquer sur "type", repérer la ligne correspondant à la connexion et la supprimer.

Quitter trousseau d'accès, réactiver wifi et recréer la connexion.

La glisser en tête de liste dans Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / Wifi.

*EDIT* : j'ai écrit *LA* ligne, mais s'il y en a plusieurs pour cette même connexion, il faut tout supprimer... supprimer LES lignes relatives à cette connexion.


----------



## Fater (31 Août 2012)

Merci encore, j'ai essayé deux fois mais toujours pareil à chaque fois il me demande de "rejoindre" ma livebox plutôt que de m'y connecter directement. Incompréhensible


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 est-ce que dans Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / Wi-fi :

1. la Livebox apparait bien dans la liste des réseaux préférés ?
(si oui la faire glisser en première position, en haut)

2. La case "Mémoriser les réseaux auxquels l'ordinateur s'est connecté" est cochée ?

3. est-ce que, après la première connexion à la Livebox, on trouve la ligne correspondante dans le Trousseau d'accès ("mode de passe du réseau Airport") ?


----------



## jace112 (12 Novembre 2012)

j'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne chez moi si cela peut aider :

il s'agissait d'un problème dans le type de protection wpa, wpa2...

il faut s'assurer que la box et les paramètres wifi sont bien identiques, ce qui n'était pas le cas chez moi, même si la connexion fonctionnait 

plus de souci de demande systématique "Aucun de vos reseaux préférés n'est disponible"

_"This has been driving me absolutely crazy. But I've finally found the problem in my case and hopefully it will resolve your problem. I've gone into some detail as not everyone will be familiar their machines.
Steps: Go to Apple Symbol (Top left of screen)/System Preferences/Network/Advanced/Wi-Fi.  Even if your Network is listed under "Preferred Networks" if it doesn't have the correct "Security" option, your MacBook Air won't recognize your network. To correct the problem, highlight your network, Click the minus sign, and then click the "+" sign and enter your Network's name and choose the correct "Security" type from the drop drop down menu. If you don't know the type, try the various alternatives.  In my case I had Secuity set to "None", but checking on my old Mac Book found that Securtity for my network was WPA2 Personal.
Now when my MBA goes to sleep, it connects automatically to my home network. Relief !!!"_


----------



## Morpheus699 (25 Novembre 2013)

jace112 a dit:


> j'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne chez moi si cela peut aider :
> 
> il s'agissait d'un problème dans le type de protection wpa, wpa2...
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Comment vérifier ça stp ? 

Merci


----------

